# Bachelor Party Redfish



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris Cullen and the gang were down in Hopedale again to fish and celebrate Kevin’s bachelor party fishing trip. They came down the night before and stayed at the camp and were ready to go early. I had two boats today with Capt tony helping out with half the group. We started out a little late because I was late getting there no matter the fish were waiting for us. Started out fist stop first cast Kevin nails a nice red good way to start. Both boats moved around picking away at trout but nothing going strong. Shifted gears and turned to redfish working the shoreline and points. I got on a good school of big reds and the other boat was close by so we called them over to join in on the fun. Drags screaming and rods bent it was wild for a solid hour. A lot of the reds were over 27 “ so we turned them back after enjoying the fight. It was perfect we had the whole group on the fish just 75 yards between the boats with all the hollering and laughing going on it was blast. The guy’s caught reds till their arms hurt. Headed for the dock to take some pictures and clean up the catch. What a memory trip for a bachelor party, a day to remember for sure. AWESOME DAY!
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

